
Justin Timberlake To Take Ownership Stake in MySpace - diogenescynic
http://mashable.com/2011/06/29/justin-timberlake-myspace-ownership/
======
spitfire
now that is very interesting. Is there $35 million worth of value left in
myspace? Probably. With Timberlake involved? Almost certainly. Good luck to
them.

